# Wood Logs for Fireplace



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking to order some wood soon to use in my fireplace this coming winter. I've looked around a little bit for recommendations about where to order wood from and on a couple of the "other" Cyprus forums, several people have recommended "Irini & Frixos".

I just called them and was quoted 120 euros to have "just over" _(their words not mine)_ one cubic meter worth of logs delivered up to my house in Marathounta.

I have no frame of reference against which to compare this price so I am wondering if folks could tell me whether this is a good price or not?

Its for a combination of "Pine" and "Lemon" wood if this makes any difference.

Please let me know
Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to order some wood soon to use in my fireplace this coming winter. I've looked around a little bit for recommendations about where to order wood from and on a couple of the "other" Cyprus forums, several people have recommended "Irini & Frixos".
> 
> ...


It depends on a LOT of things. 120 € per m³ is very good if it is hardwood and stacked, not just thrown into a truck. It also depends on what wood it is. It should be carob, olive, citrus or other hardwood, but many mix with crap wood that give no heat.

Bazaraki will have many sellers, it is a little early yet. We bought oak imported from Ukraine last year, but will not buy again. We will try to find a local seller.

The volume "just over a m³" is not normal for local sellers, they normally sell in truckloads from a single cabin car like farmers have.

I think Suoerhome also sell during season. 2 m³ normally is free home transport


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Its for a combination of "Pine" and "Lemon" wood if this makes any difference.
> 
> Please let me know
> Zach


Pine is not a good wood for burning, Zach. It retains too much sap and therefore spits far too much. It is considered a 'cheap' wood.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Pine is not a good wood for burning, Zach. It retains too much sap and therefore spits far too much. It is considered a 'cheap' wood.


There is no heat in pine. Only good for kindlings

Lemon is good.

Google Translate

It take time to load


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll add to the negative views on pine by saying that from what I have read it will also coat the flue with the vapourised pine resin which I believe can become a fire hazard over time.

It's a great shame really as we have an infinite supply of pine logs for free and only use them for kindling!

Last year we paid €110 per cubic metre bag of lemon and carob from Bambos who works for Thermodynamics.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'll add to the negative views on pine by saying that from what I have read it will also coat the flue with the vapourised pine resin which I believe can become a fire hazard over time.
> 
> It's a great shame really as we have an infinite supply of pine logs for free and only use them for kindling!
> 
> ...


Sounds very good. Can they be reached through Thermodynamics or do you have a direct number?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Sounds very good. Can they be reached through Thermodynamics or do you have a direct number?


Bambos: 99900526

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thats annoying that Pine spits as I specifically told her I wanted wood that did not spit. She mentioned that it would be delivered on their "old chevrolet pick up truck" so I suppose that means its not stacked. 

I guess I will give Bambos a call and see if he/she can give a better offer.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Thats annoying that Pine spits as I specifically told her I wanted wood that did not spit. She mentioned that it would be delivered on their "old chevrolet pick up truck" so I suppose that means its not stacked.
> 
> I guess I will give Bambos a call and see if he/she can give a better offer.


I will also call them tomorrow. Our new stove will be here on Saturday. No freezing this winter


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Those with wood burners will be cosy and warm in the winter.

Those with open fires will soon learn that 80% of the heat goes up the chimney and 10% or more of the smoke comes into the room creating the desire for a log burner.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Those with wood burners will be cosy and warm in the winter.
> 
> Those with open fires will soon learn that 80% of the heat goes up the chimney and 10% or more of the smoke comes into the room creating the desire for a log burner.
> 
> Pete


I learned that last winter when we used 3 m³ oakwood in the open fire. Only the crows were happy. So the stove will be welcome


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Those with open fires will soon learn that 80% of the heat goes up the chimney and 10% or more of the smoke comes into the room creating the desire for a log burner.


Oh no, thats not good. Ours is an open one. Though we were planning to use it to compliment the heat from the a/c units and from our gas heaters rather than relying on it fully. I hope it will stand up to at least this.

Regarding the log burners - do those need to be "installed" with some pipes out the walls or something like that? E.g. making them unsuitable for a rented property?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Oh no, thats not good. Ours is an open one. Though we were planning to use it to compliment the heat from the a/c units and from our gas heaters rather than relying on it fully. I hope it will stand up to at least this.
> 
> Regarding the log burners - do those need to be "installed" with some pipes out the walls or something like that? E.g. making them unsuitable for a rented property?


We have a very big open fire. It heated the room about 2 m from the fireplace when we burned it full speed. And there is a problem. They drag out the warm air from the house.

Our stove will be installed in the open fire chimney by a drilled hole in the chimney. If we move we can just fill the 170 mm hole.

This is a very good site for info

A non-commercial service in support of responsible home heating with wood - woodheat.org home


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Our wood burner was expertly fitted by Thermodynamics into our existing open hearth and utilises the existing flue. No additional chimney pipes or holes were necessary. If ever required it could be removed.

Peter


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Our wood burner was expertly fitted by Thermodynamics into our existing open hearth and utilises the existing flue. No additional chimney pipes or holes were necessary. If ever required it could be removed.
> 
> Peter


Our stove could not be fitted into the heart because how it was built and the size of the stove. An insert stove would have been possible but the almost triple price and the fact that if we moved it could be hard to move, made us decide for this solution. Also the heating capacity is less in an insert.
But the Heatmaster guys made a very good job


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder why you think a stove standing outside of a hearth has less heating capacity than the same stove set into a hearth?

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I wonder why you think a stove standing outside of a hearth has less heating capacity than the same stove set into a hearth?
> 
> Pete


Ni it was not what I wrote. I wrote that a insert stove has less capacity, check Thermodynamics f.ex. There is a big difference between an insert stove and a freestanding one even if the freestanding is small enough to fit in the heart

The max output from the inserts from Thermodynamic is 8 kW, which is much to small for our house according to all shops we have asked in. And with a price from Thermodynamics 1600€ installed it was not worth it, even if it looks much nicer


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm completely unclear on what you mean.

Our stove is a free-standing one that is inset into the hearth, therefore the heat rating is the same. 

When you refer to insert do you mean the type that is built into the wall of the hearth?

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'm completely unclear on what you mean.
> 
> Our stove is a free-standing one that is inset into the hearth, therefore the heat rating is the same.
> 
> ...


Exactly, a stove that fit in to the open fire. In our case they would have to cut out a lot from the open fire to fit it and as we rent that was not a good idea. Same with a free standing, they would have to cut out a lot, because the open fire is not like a cube, its more like a cone, much narrower in the back. 

So now we have covered the open fire and the stove will be standing just in front of it. Acceptable and hopefully effective


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

We have exactly the same problem, the shape of our fireplace just will not accommodate a "Free Standing" stove....and although we would love a bespoke fire fitted ip they are very expensive. Used the fire the first winter here, completely and utterly useless..


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> We have exactly the same problem, the shape of our fireplace just will not accommodate a "Free Standing" stove....and although we would love a bespoke fire fitted ip they are very expensive. Used the fire the first winter here, completely and utterly useless..


You can do as we do, the stove stands in font of the fireplace. Its not perfect but very OK


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Unfortunately the shape and size of the room does not lend it to do that...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I had my wood delivery from Irini & Frixos yesterday. While it was not pre-"stacked", I can so with certainty, having stacked it all nicely in my back yard, that she has given me well over 1 cubic meter. I have done a rough measurement and it looks like around 1.3 cubic meters. I paid 120 euros.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I had my wood delivery from Irini & Frixos yesterday. While it was not pre-"stacked", I can so with certainty, having stacked it all nicely in my back yard, that she has given me well over 1 cubic meter. I have done a rough measurement and it looks like around 1.3 cubic meters. I paid 120 euros.


And what kind of wood is it?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Lemon and Carub.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Lemon and Carub.


Very good!

I paid 110 for lemon per m³

Was it including delivery?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes including delivery, and they even helped me move it all around the back of my house, near to the rear patio doors for my living room where the fireplace is.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Irini & Frixos - after that glowing report, I'm logging them for future reference.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

zach21uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to order some wood soon to use in my fireplace this coming winter. I've looked around a little bit for recommendations about where to order wood from and on a couple of the "other" Cyprus forums, several people have recommended "Irini & Frixos".
> 
> ...


Hey I am buying property in Paphos region this year, rural and probably in the mountains, I am currently residing in Israel but am originally from Scotland.. I am curious as to how long that amount of wood lasted you? In Scotland we just bought trailer loads at 50pounds and this lasted 2 months! Just looking for price comparison. I will definitely have a wood burning stove as I love them! Thanks.. Jen


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

It lasted about 2-3 weeks. We had to buy a second load and we tried to stretch it a bit further so it lasted about 3.5-4 weeks. Realistically we could have done with a 3rd load as the 2nd load ran out about 2 weeks ago and its still been pretty chilly here and probably will be for another 2-3 weeks.

The result is that we've still been using gas heaters and the hot mode on our a/c units quite a lot and just had a 285 euro electric bill as the result.

I think its cheaper to heat with Gas at 10 euros a canister, but more pleasant with wood and less side effects. We haven't had any mold problems this year so far, which we got last year due to using the gas heaters so much which created condensation and dampness.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> It lasted about 2-3 weeks. We had to buy a second load and we tried to stretch it a bit further so it lasted about 3.5-4 weeks. Realistically we could have done with a 3rd load as the 2nd load ran out about 2 weeks ago and its still been pretty chilly here and probably will be for another 2-3 weeks.
> 
> The result is that we've still been using gas heaters and the hot mode on our a/c units quite a lot and just had a 285 euro electric bill as the result.
> 
> I think its cheaper to heat with Gas at 10 euros a canister, but more pleasant with wood and less side effects. We haven't had any mold problems this year so far, which we got last year due to using the gas heaters so much which created condensation and dampness.


I think we will use about 4 m³ over the season. 80 € per m³, plus 20 for the transport. We took 2 m³ each time so 180 per load. Next season I will buy 4 m³ at the same time.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

We actually live in the mountains, a village called Fyti and we buy our wood locally. We pay €130 for a truck load, just over a sq mtr, a load, this winter, lasts us about 7-8 days. Granted we do have a very large fireplace and we like to feel warm.
We eventually invested in two calor gas heaters that keep us a lot warmer at a fraction of the cost but, obviously, not as romantic. We now only light the fire if we have guests coming over.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

johnoddy said:


> We actually live in the mountains, a village called Fyti and we buy our wood locally. We pay €130 for a truck load, just over a sq mtr, a load, this winter, lasts us about 7-8 days. Granted we do have a very large fireplace and we like to feel warm.
> We eventually invested in two calor gas heaters that keep us a lot warmer at a fraction of the cost but, obviously, not as romantic. We now only light the fire if we have guests coming over.


Hmmm.. So I guess Scotland was super cheap lol! I am presuming coal does not exist?!! Interesting info thank you so much. I had a yotul Norwegian stove in Scotland and for 5 months it cost me 100 pounds! When I had gas I was stupid as I used in an enclosed space and passed out but live to tell the tale! I am aware where Fyti is but have never been to Paphos region.. Have spent hundreds of hours researching on Internet and have settled on 2 rural properties (I have 5 small dogs!) one in Amargetti and one in Agros Dimitrianos both with wood burners.. Can you pass on wood supplier info that would be great! I was used to collecting my own wood in the forests in Scotland no chance of that in Cyprus??!!
Jen


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

johnoddy said:


> We actually live in the mountains, a village called Fyti and we buy our wood locally. We pay €130 for a truck load, just over a sq mtr, a load, this winter, lasts us about 7-8 days. Granted we do have a very large fireplace and we like to feel warm.
> We eventually invested in two calor gas heaters that keep us a lot warmer at a fraction of the cost but, obviously, not as romantic. We now only light the fire if we have guests coming over.


You can't compare a open fire with a wood burner. We sealed our open fire this summer and invested in a wood burner. And now the heat goes into the house and not only to the crows. I am not surprised you use a m³ per week. We did the same last winter.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Jen,
Obviously I know Agros Dimitrianos, I pass by almost daily and it’s a very nice village, you have Polemi just down the road and are 15-20 minutes from Paphos or Polis, ideally situated.
Amargetti, I’m afraid, I know nothing whatsoever about it only that if you choose that location my woodman’s number would be of no use to you. You only have to ask around and someone will know someone, the Cypriots bend over backwards to be helpful.

Anders,
Our villa is rented so, unfortunately, a wood burner is out of the question and even if I paid for one myself our marble fireplace does not lend itself to one being inserted. I have seen places where the burner was placed infront of a fireplace but thought them unsightly and out of place.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

johnoddy said:


> Jen,
> Obviously I know Agros Dimitrianos, I pass by almost daily and it’s a very nice village, you have Polemi just down the road and are 15-20 minutes from Paphos or Polis, ideally situated.
> Amargetti, I’m afraid, I know nothing whatsoever about it only that if you choose that location my woodman’s number would be of no use to you. You only have to ask around and someone will know someone, the Cypriots bend over backwards to be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

johnoddy said:


> Jen,
> Obviously I know Agros Dimitrianos, I pass by almost daily and it’s a very nice village, you have Polemi just down the road and are 15-20 minutes from Paphos or Polis, ideally situated.
> Amargetti, I’m afraid, I know nothing whatsoever about it only that if you choose that location my woodman’s number would be of no use to you. You only have to ask around and someone will know someone, the Cypriots bend over backwards to be helpful.
> 
> ...


Ours is also rented. We have placed our woodburner in front of the sealed open fire. The room is big ,about 60 m² so there is space for the burner. And I rather have a warm room all winter using 4m³ then using 1 m³ per week, but that is our choise


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it illegal to go into Paphos forest and collect kindling ? Or dead wood? Obviously I won't be taking the truck in and Chain sawing anything down like I did in Scotland!! But hey we
Owned the woods there so it was selective chain sawing lol ;-) and yes Pine; a fast burner ( great if you have unseasoned hard wood to get it going) and poor heat, just good for getting the fire started etc.. Hard woods are the best especially if you have 'seasoned' them..never experienced lemon or Carib but will, as this will be my first winter in Cyprus.. Where is the best place to get an ax ? And a smaller splitter? Thanks. Jen


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can get a license and cut wood from the forest legally. But of course you are cutting fresh pine which would need to season for a year and is not advised for log burners as the resin coats the chimney, pine gives out less heat and spits a lot. If you have an open fire I wouldn't bother - 80% of the heat goes up the chimney and 10% of the smoke into your room. We gave up on ours and fitted a log burner very successfully.

I don't know if the removal of surface wood for kindling is legal. If the area is under a protected regime I think it is illegal. Pine cones do make good kindling though.

Axes, splitters and chain saws are available at the many DIY stores you will see around.

Hard woods like lemon, carob and olive are readily available at around €120 per cubic metre or thereabouts delivered. We find that will last 4-6 weeks in a mild winter and 3-4 weeks if very cold.

Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Pete; I have only ever had a wood burner my whole life! And we have one in Agios. Will go axe hunting the next time I'm over; what fun lol! Is delivery fairly quick or is it best to order well in advance? Do they deliver logs of a fairly good size? Or does one always need to split them? ( which I enjoy so it's ok if I need to) can you recommend someone that supplies lemon/ Carib/ olive? Thanks!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think we've ever had to wait a week for delivery, it's usually in the next day or 2. They will deliver logs cut to the size suitable for your log burner. Our supplier is on 99187882 but I can't remember her name!!!

Pete


----------

